# How to put together a successful line sheet?



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

I am almost to the point were i will be marketing to small local business's and i need to put together a line sheet for them to view my products. Does anyone have some good information before starting this process? Actual examples wouldn't hurt either Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Did you see the dozens of other topics on line sheets here? They address all of what you are looking for. Here is a good one to start with http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t9479.html. Do a search at the top of the page on line sheet for others.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

you definitely need an image/drawing of the shirt, the style name, the sizes available, colors available and size chart, as well as some pricing.


----------

